# Solved: sewing bench



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

I am looking for a storage bench for sewing. I saw one on one of the sites that had a removable cushion and shelves underneath and casters. I can't find it again. Does anyone know who makes it or what site it's on? Or does anyone have plans so I can have one made.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Koala makes the gold standard sewing tables but it sounds like you need the bench-hmmm it seems like most any bench plans would work-like a piano bench maybe?
If its the table you are after-look at one Walmart sells-if folds up like the Koala tables-but lacks the funky elevator mechanism for the sewing machine. The Walmart one also costs about $60 (Sorry if this is too much useless information- wife is a quilter and I have looked at more sewing furnature then I can count.).)


----------



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks but I find sewing furniture costs too much these days for what you get, and I still wouldn't have just what I wanted I have decided to adapt my old sewing table to fit my new machine, but I need a new chair or seat and I thought a bench with storage would be ideal. If I can't find the one I saw on line, maybe I will have one built


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

oil painter said:


> I am looking for a storage bench for sewing. I saw one on one of the sites that had a removable cushion and shelves underneath and casters. I can't find it again. Does anyone know who makes it or what site it's on? Or does anyone have plans so I can have one made.


Oil painter... I will dispense with the sew (so) puns I had prepared..., as either you have heard them , or don't care! Hee! Hee!

My mother in law is a seamstress (not all that is seems, though.. OK I got one in) and we found quite a bit of stuff on Craig's list and E-Bay. Too, we found a treasure trove of furniture and such at the local flea markets and auctions.

Are you looking for a particular style, or a particular price? Also, have you tried some of the quilting/ sewing websites? Some of those folks may have a little better network of sources for that.

Hope something here helps.


----------



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

Price is not the point if I can get what I want. I think I've decided to have one made at the seniors woodworking shop. Then I can have the features I want, I think I'd like a rectangular cube--if you know what I mean-- 17 " by 12 or 14" by 15 or 16 " high with swivel casters added to make it the right height and a hinged lid. Rectangular because then I can buy some of rubbermaids 4 inch by 15 inch trays that I can have on cleats so they move back and forth inside. I would use these for thread and notions and I'd still have room to store the cushion I'd make beside them. The bench would hold my machine under my cabinet when not in use--another reason it has to be 17 inches wide. .Any of you sewers out there please feel free to use my idea. Now that I've decided what to do I'm closing this thread.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Good luck oil painter. If you're so inclined, post some pictures of it when you're done.:up:


----------

